# Latest Daiwa project



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Daiwa came out with a new heavier version addition to their ballistic line up. 

Here's a couple of pics. The guides were wrapped with an underwrap done in orange with gray trim, and metallic burgundy over wrap.














THe butt section.















A close up- the pattern is taken from Billy V's book- he calls it a reverse chevron- for those interested.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

That is awesome work!

Did the blank come in that burgundy color or did you paint the blank? I'm a hokie, so all of my rods are some version of orange and maroon. Would be great to get a matching blank color.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've seen Wayne Fowlkes do a pattern very similar to that. I was thinking about it the other day, and it just seems you would take each pass in a circle "around" the blank rather than "up" if that makes sense. 

Purdy work!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i heard rumors about a heavier version.... where did you get it?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

skunk king said:


> That is awesome work!
> 
> Did the blank come in that burgundy color or did you paint the blank? I'm a hokie, so all of my rods are some version of orange and maroon. Would be great to get a matching blank color.



The blank comes painted in a very nice deep red- this blank makes an excellent choice for doing a "redskins" theme or VT theme rod. Thread colors in burgundy , orange and gold look very nice on it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> i heard rumors about a heavier version.... where did you get it?


Any of the shops that carry the ballistic should have it or be able to get it, in this case the customer brought me the blank.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I've seen Wayne Fowlkes do a pattern very similar to that. I was thinking about it the other day, and it just seems you would take each pass in a circle "around" the blank rather than "up" if that makes sense.
> 
> Purdy work!



Yep, each pass the cross moves on top of each other for awhile, then when you get to a certain point you move below the first original cross and wrap crosses below each other, rather than moving crosses horizontally from butt to tip, etc.

It starts like a normal chevron with a simple cross, on the next pass you put one thread to the right going up the rod, but to the left coimng back down the rod- this will make the crosses form on top of each other. Here is a pic in a different orientation, before the finsh was applied.











I did an underwrap in burgundy, then started with a red cross and did a fade to orange, then a fade from orange to yellow. After that I came below the first original red cross and faded from white to gray underneath or "below" the original cross.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Rating 6-16.... ? If it's anything like the older version it will be way overrated... with the regular heavy version 8nbait is it, Maybe 10nbait but you're pushing it..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Rating 6-16.... ? If it's anything like the older version it will be way overrated... with the regular heavy version 8nbait is it, Maybe 10nbait but you're pushing it..



Don't quote me on that rating- maybe it was 6- 14, it does seem a good bit stiffer than the other ones I built- I have built both the 2- 10 and 4-12 versions also. But yeah, I have always been a bit skeptical of their rating system.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have one, and it loves 6nbait.. It will do 8nbait well.. I've even tried to do 10nbait and it seemed to break down..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I have one, and it loves 6nbait.. It will do 8nbait well.. I've even tried to do 10nbait and it seemed to break down..



Depending on the size or chunk of bait, 10 n bait could easily exceed 12 oz (the max rating)

Just a thought.



I'd be the one breaking down if I tried to toss 10 n bait


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think Daiwa over rates most of their stuff as well. Every Daiwa surf rod I've ever owned has been rated for something, but would never throw close to that. THe last one I had was rated 4-7 and it would do 7 or even 8, but it didn't like it very much. It was awesome as a 6nbait ro 4nbait rod though.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

SC, you're right.. It was more like 12oz...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW!!!! Looks great.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

HEY MARK,

JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT YOU DID A HELLUVA JOB ON MY DAIWA BALLISTIC. FROM THE TIP TO THE BOTTOM, THE CRAFTSMANSHIP IS TOP NOTCH. A FEW OF MY BUDDIES TOLD ME THAT THEY LIKED THE WAY THE ROD WAS WRAPPED(BUILT). THERE WERE FOUR OTHER GUYS, WITH THE SAME ROD BUT MINE STOOD OUT. I WAS THROWING EIGHT AND BAIT A LONG AZZZZZ WAY. WHAT MAKES THIS ROD UNIQUE IS THAT YOU DO NOT HAVE TO THROW THAT HARD. JUST LET THE ROD DO ALL THE WORK. AND MARK, THE GUIDES WERE FLAWLESS SO FAR. TOO BAD WE DIDN'T CATCH ANYTHING, BUT MAYBE NEXT TIME. OCRACOKE LOOKS REAL GOOD ON SOUTH POINT, SO ANY DAY NOW IT'LL BUST WIDE OPEN

BRIAN:fishing:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice job. Looks fantastic.


----------

